

Are Uber and Lyft tech companies? - _RPM


======
munimkazia
It depends on how you define tech companies.. Their main product is a
transportation service, but there is obviously a lot of tech involved.

Similarly, there are websites which deal with selling clothes, so you could
ask if they are in retail/fashion or in tech.

A couple of years ago, I worked in a startup which was involved in the local
independent music scene. They organize events, did ticketing and have a online
music magazine, with apps. Some people call it an entertainment/music
company.. Some people call it a marketing/ad agency (because of what it offers
its clients). And geeks like me called it a tech company.

It depends on your perspective.

------
modzilla
Algorithms are not the only thing that make a tech company, but without
scheduling, multiparty-route-optimization, or other clever algorithms central
to their business, Uber and Lyft are just transportation companies that
capitalized on the fact that young people like to call cabs with a button...
instead of a phone call.

